# Termometro ambiental



## orbeskt (Mar 29, 2011)

Les traigo un termometro ambiente muy sencillo de montar, asi como muy sencillo de entender

Mide aproximadamente de 0º a 40º 

Materiales necesarios:

Pila 9v
2 resistencias 22k
2 resistencias 10k
LM35
LM324
LM3914
1O diodos leds (preferiblemente de varios colores por estetica) 











Espero que les guste


----------



## depachon (May 30, 2011)

compañero muchas gracias por el plano pero es que tengo un inv¡combeniente con el montaje ... lo que suscede es que no se si este viendo mal los numeros de los pines .. tu me podrias mandar un plano de mejor resolucion o el numero de los pines para guiarme mas facilmente ps estoy interesado en este proyecto y la verdad ya realize el montaje pero no me ha queridofuncionar ...muchas gracias...


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (May 30, 2011)

Acá te dejo el termometro en livewire...  







Saludos, espero que te sirva


----------



## depachon (May 31, 2011)

gracias... si me sirvio el plano ..la resolucion es bastante distinta... pero ps lo monte y no se porque pero, encienden solamente los tres ultimos leds (correspondientes a 32, 36 y 40ºC ) y cuando le acerco el LM35 a un encendedor ps se apaga uno en unno hasta que no hay ninguno encendido pero luego de que le alejo el fuego del sensor se enciende de uno en uno ... mostrandome una temperatura ambiente de  32 ºC  lo cual es algo imposible en el clima que yo vivo.... te agradeceria si me echas una manito en la explicacion....

gracias...


----------



## Peter Alas (Jun 11, 2011)

Encontré un buen diseño aunque solamente lo he simulado y sí funciona muy bien. Siempre utilizando el LM3914 y un LM34. Y los niveles de temperatura no son demasiado amplios. Pareciera ser más preciso en la escala ya que se puede ajustar de 23°C a 32°C. Yo ya lo comencé a trabajar, luego les cuento si me funcionó. Saludos ;-)


----------



## roymustang (Jun 15, 2011)

es mucha la diferencia entre un LM3914 O LM3915..???


----------

